# Neues Fachausschuss-Informationsblatt Schwerkraftbelastete Achsen



## Safety (26 November 2011)

Hallo,
 habe ich bei meinen regelmäßigen Recherchen gefunden, steht aber was von Entwurf.
Interessant ist diese Anmerkung zu Abschnitt 3:


Anmerkung: 
Nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ist für Steuerungssysteme der Kategorie 2 (Testung) die Testrate 100-mal häufiger als die Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion anzusetzen. Auf-grund der für Vertikalachsen gegeben Risiken, d.h. insbe-sondere aufgrund des Unfallgeschehens wird eine derart hohe Testrate als praktisch nicht erforderlich gesehen. Eine Berechnung des Performance-Levels ist deshalb mit den nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 vorgesehenen vereinfach-ten Modellen nicht möglich und kann in diesem speziellen Fall entsprechend DIN EN ISO 13849-1, Abschnitt 6.2.2 entfallen.


----------



## Tommi (27 November 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

da musste ich erst mal nachlesen und drüber nachdenken.

Heisst das, daß ich als Anwender solche Ausnahmen auch
anwenden kann? Wenn das für senkrechte Achsen schon
gestattet wird?

Schönen Sonntag.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 November 2011)

*Hallo,*
*hab ich mir gedacht, dass wir da eine Diskussion bekommen.*
*Also ich fange mal mit der MRL an:*
*Welche Rolle spielen harmonisierte Normen die im Amtsblatt aufgeführt sind.*
(11) Bei der Marktaufsicht ist klar zu unterscheiden zwischen
der Anfechtung einer harmonisierten Norm, aufgrund
deren die Konformität einer Maschine mit der Richtlinie
vermutet wird, und der Schutzklausel in Bezug auf eine
Maschine.
(18 Diese Richtlinie legt nur allgemein gültige grundlegende
Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen fest,
die durch eine Reihe von spezifischeren Anforderungen
für bestimmte Maschinengattungen ergänzt werden.
Damit die Hersteller die Übereinstimmung mit diesen
grundlegenden Anforderungen leichter nachweisen können
und damit die Übereinstimmung überprüft werden
kann, sind auf Ebene der Gemeinschaft harmonisierte
Normen wünschenswert, deren Gegenstand die Verhütung
von Risiken ist, die sich aus der Konstruktion und
dem Bau von Maschinen ergeben können. Diese Normen
werden von privatrechtlichen Institutionen ausgearbeitet,
und ihr nicht rechtsverbindlicher Charakter sollte
gewahrt bleiben.
l) „harmonisierte Norm“ eine nicht verbindliche technische
Spezifikation, die von einer europäischen Normenorganisation,
nämlich dem Europäischen Komitee für Normung
(CEN), dem Europäischen Komitee für Elektrotechnische
Normung (Cenelec) oder dem Europäischen Institut für Telekommunikationsnormen
(ETSI), aufgrund eines Auftrags der
Kommission nach den in der Richtlinie 98/34/EG des Europäischen
Parlaments und des Rates vom 22. Juni 1998 über
ein Informationsverfahren auf dem Gebiet der Normen und
technischen Vorschriften und der Vorschriften für die
Dienste der Informationsgesellschaft (1) festgelegten Verfahren
angenommen wurde.
*Konformitätsvermutung und harmonisierte Normen*
(1) Die Mitgliedstaaten betrachten eine Maschine, die mit der
CE-Kennzeichnung versehen ist und der die EG-Konformitätserklärung
mit den in Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt A aufgeführten
Angaben beigefügt ist, als den Bestimmungen dieser Richtlinie
entsprechend.
(2) Ist eine Maschine nach einer harmonisierten Norm hergestellt
worden, deren Fundstellen im _Amtsblatt der Europäischen_
_Union _veröffentlicht worden sind, so wird davon ausgegangen,
dass sie den von dieser harmonisierten Norm erfassten grundlegenden
Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen entspricht.
(3) Die Kommission veröffentlicht die Fundstellen der harmonisierten
Normen im _Amtsblatt der Europäischen Union_.
(4) Die Mitgliedstaaten treffen geeignete Maßnahmen, um
den Sozialpartnern auf nationaler Ebene eine Einflussnahme auf
die Erarbeitung und Weiterverfolgung harmonisierter Normen
zu ermöglichen.
*Also kann man von einer Beweislasstumkehr ausgehen wenn man Harmonisierte Normen anwendet. Wenn diese noch dem Stand der Technik entsprechen. *
*Wie Rechtssicher sind jetzt diese Informationsblätter?*
*Siehe hierzu Anhang besonders ab IV!*
*Es sind Empfehlungen, bei dieser wird Empfohlen von einer Harmonisierten Norm bzw. von mehreren abzuweichen. Diese Blätter haben keine Vermutungswirkung!*
*Meine Meinung, kann man machen da Normen nicht angewendet werden müssen, würde ich nur in Ausnahmefällen machen! In diesen Informationen werden öfter solche Aussagen getroffen, mein Eindruck ist das diese auf äußeren druck heraus entstehen. *
*Also genau lesen was da geschrieben steht, es ist immer eine Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100 durchzuführen und dann eine entsprechende Risikominderung nötig. Wenn man bei dieser Beurteilung zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommt dann ist auch etwas anderes zu tun.*


----------



## Tommi (27 November 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> *hab ich mir gedacht, dass wir da eine Diskussion bekommen.*



Hallo Dieter,

na klar, sonst wärst Du doch enttäuscht! 

Wahrscheinlich wird es solche- oder ähnliche Erklärungen
jetzt auch vom Verband Deutscher Werkzeugmaschinenfabriken geben.

Mit dem Begriff "Beweislastumkehr" würde ich vorsichtig sein.
Man sollte lieber "In dubio pro Reo" sagen.
Das hat mir mal die Rechtsabteilung der BG gesagt. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 November 2011)

*Hallo Tommi,*
*danke für den Hinweis!*
*Dann eben so wie es in der MRL steht.*

 (2) Ist eine Maschine nach einer harmonisierten Norm hergestellt
worden, deren Fundstellen im _Amtsblatt der Europäischen_
_Union _veröffentlicht worden sind, so wird davon ausgegangen,
dass sie den von dieser harmonisierten Norm erfassten grundlegenden
Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen entspricht.

*Leitfaden zur MRL*
*§ 110 Die Konformitätsvermutung durch die Anwendung harmonisierter*
*Normen*
Der Verweis auf europäische Normen ist ein zentraler Bestandteil der „Neuen
Konzeption auf dem Gebiet der technischen Harmonisierung und Normung“, der in
der Maschinenrichtlinie gefolgt wird. In der Richtlinie werden die verbindlichen
grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen für Maschinen
festgelegt, während detaillierte technische Spezifikationen für die Erfüllung dieser
harmonisierten europäischen Normen festgelegt sind – siehe § 87: Anmerkungen
zu Artikel 2 Buchstabe l.
Sobald eine harmonisierte europäische Norm angenommen wurde, teilt die
Europäische Normungsorganisation dies der Europäischen Kommission mit, so
dass die Fundstellen der Norm im Amtsblatt der Europäischen Union (ABl.)
veröffentlicht werden können.
Sobald die Fundstelle einer harmonisierten Norm im ABl. veröffentlicht wurde,
begründet die Anwendung ihrer Festlegungen eine Konformitätsvermutung mit
den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen, die durch
die Norm abgedeckt werden. Diese Konformitätsvermutung existiert ab dem
Zeitpunkt, an dem die Fundstelle der Norm erstmals im Abl. veröffentlicht wird. Die
Konformitätsvermutung erlischt, wenn die Norm durch eine neue oder
überarbeitete Norm ersetzt wird, mit dem „Datum der Beendigung der Annahme
der Konformitätsvermutung“, das im Abl. angegeben ist, für Maschinen, die nach
diesem Datum in Verkehr gebracht werden – siehe § 114: Anmerkungen zu
Artikel 7 Absatz 3.
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass nach einem formalen Einwand die Fundstellen
bestimmter Normen im ABl. mit einem Warnhinweis veröffentlicht werden können,
durch den die Konformitätsvermutung für bestimmte Teile der Norm
zurückgezogen wird – siehe § 121: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 10.
Die Anwendung der Entwurfsfassungen europäischer Normen (gekennzeichnet
durch den Vorsatz „prEN“) oder von europäischen Normen, deren Fundstellen
noch nicht im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht wurden, löst keine Konformitätsvermutung
mit den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen der
Maschinenrichtlinie aus.
Informationen über den Gegenstand der Norm (die Maschinenkategorie bzw. der
Aspekt der Maschinensicherheit, der durch die Norm erfasst wird) können in dem
Abschnitt der Norm gefunden werden, der sich auf den Anwendungsbereich der
Norm bezieht. Zusätzliche Informationen zu den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie, die in der Norm
behandelt (bzw. nicht behandelt) werden, sind in einem informativen Anhang „Z“
der Norm enthalten.
Wenn auf eine Norm oder einen Teil einer Norm durch einen normativen Verweis
in einer europäischen harmonisierten Norm verwiesen wird, werden die
Spezifikationen der Norm oder des Normenteils, auf die / den verwiesen wird, zu
einem Teil der harmonisierten Norm und deren Anwendung begründet die
Konformitätsvermutung mit den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen, die hiermit abgedeckt werden. Dies gilt selbst
dann, wenn die Norm, auf die verwiesen wird, nicht mehr in Kraft ist (es sei denn,
die Fundstelle wurde in Folge eines förmlichen Einwands aus dem ABl. gestrichen
– siehe § 121: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 10). Andererseits löst die Anwendung der
aktuellen Version der Norm, auf die verweisen wird, ebenfalls die
Konformitätsvermutung mit den betreffenden grundlegenden Sicherheits- und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen aus, sofern deren Fundstelle im Amtsblatt
veröffentlicht worden ist.
Die Konformitätsvermutung, die sich aus der Anwendung einer harmonisierten
Norm ergibt, hat keinen absoluten Charakter, da die Konformität der Norm selbst
angefochten werden kann – siehe § 119 bis § 121: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 10.
Allerdings verleiht die Konformitätsvermutung, die sich aus der Anwendung einer
harmonisierten Norm ergibt, dem Hersteller eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit, da er
keinen weiteren Nachweis der Konformität mit den grundlegenden Sicherheits und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen erbringen muss, die durch diese Norm
abgedeckt werden.
Außerdem kann der Hersteller im Falle der in Anhang IV aufgeführten
Maschinenkategorien durch die Anwendung einer harmonisierten Norm, die alle
auf die Maschine anwendbaren grundlegenden Sicherheits- und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen abdeckt, die Konformitätsbewertung der
Maschine, ohne Rückgriff auf eine notifizierte Stelle durchführen – siehe § 129:
Anmerkungen zu Artikel 12 Absatz 3.
Es ist zu beachten, dass obwohl die Anwendung harmonisierter Normen die
Risikobeurteilung erleichtert, der Maschinenhersteller damit nicht völlig von der
Pflicht entbunden ist, eine Risikobeurteilung der Maschine durchzuführen – siehe
§ 159: Anmerkungen zum allgemeinen Grundsatz 1 in Anhang I.
Selbst wenn eine bestimmte grundlegende Sicherheits- und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderung durch eine harmonisierte Norm abgedeckt wird,
bleibt es dem Maschinenhersteller freigestellt, alternative Spezifikationen
anzuwenden. Der freiwillige Charakter harmonisierter Normen soll verhindern,
dass technische Normen ein Hindernis für das Inverkehrbringen von Maschinen
darstellen, die innovative Lösungen beinhalten.
Eine harmonisierte Norm gibt jedoch einen Hinweis auf den Stand der Technik
zum Zeitpunkt, da die Norm angenommen wurde. Anders ausgedrückt, die
harmonisierte Norm gibt das Maß an Sicherheit an, das zu diesem Zeitpunkt von
einem bestimmten Produkttyp erwartet werden kann. Ein Maschinenhersteller, der
sich für die Anwendung anderer technischer Spezifikationen entscheidet, muss
nachweisen können, dass seine Alternativlösung den grundlegenden Sicherheitsund
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie entspricht und ein
Sicherheitsniveau bietet, das dem Sicherheitsniveau, das durch die Anwendung
der Spezifikationen der harmonisierten Norm erreicht werden könnte, zumindest
gleichwertig ist – siehe § 161 und § 162: Anmerkungen zum allgemeinen
Grundsatz 3 in Anhang I.
Entscheidet sich ein Hersteller dafür, harmonisierte Normen nicht oder nur
teilweise anzuwenden, muss er in den technischen Unterlagen die durchgeführte
Risikobeurteilung sowie die Schritte angeben, die zur Einhaltung der
grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen eingeleitet
wurden – siehe § 392: Anmerkungen zu Anhang VII Teil A Nummer 1
Buchstabe a. In einem derartigen Fall darf die Fundstelle der harmonisierten Norm
nicht als solche in der EG-Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers aufgeführt
werden, aber in der Erklärung kann angegeben werden, welche Teile oder
Klauseln einer harmonisierten Norm angewandt wurden – siehe § 383:
Anmerkungen zu Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt A Absatz 7.


----------



## Safety (27 November 2011)

Hallo,
auch zum Verständnis die DGUV Deutsche Gesetzliche Unfallversicherung kann keine Europäischen Normen oder Richtlinien verfassen, was mache ich also als Maschinenhersteller der z.B eine Maschine nach Frankreich liefert?????
Für mich sind diese Fachbeiträge nützliche Hilfen, aber wie oben stehend ist rechtlich gesehen die MRL anzuwenden und wenn man mit den beschriebenen Maßnahmen die im Anhang I geforderten Grundlegende Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen für Konstruktion und Bau von Maschinen erfüllt, muss man dies  auch Begründen und Dokumentieren, damit ich im Fall der Fälle was zum Nachweisen habe. Aber bitte nicht einfach das was in diesen Informationen steht umsetze,  sondern das ist immer vom Anwendungsfall abhängig die Verantwortung trägt immer der Hersteller und nicht die DGUV.


----------

